# I need to change my signature line!



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok, so for years now my signature has been a reference (somewhat derogatory) to fibreglass boats and fibreglass trees. Well ….. this spring I finally just got too old and creaky to continue to enjoy sailing a 21' boat, no matter how lovely she was, so my beloved Friendship was passed on to her next caretaker and I took ownership of a much larger, more comfortable ... and yes, fibreglass replacement.
My new boat is a Nonsuch 30 Ultra (look it up) and it represents a big step up in luxury from my spartan accommodations aboard Friendship but can still be sailed single handed. I've been working on her for a couple of months now and have her in just about the shape I want. Now for some luxury sailing …..

... and a new signature line


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking good Paul. May you always have wind at your back!

My sailing has been limited to a windless week on one of the SALTS boats. Had a blast even if we never really sailed.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice! Finally you will be able to stand up and stretch? 23 or 27 hp?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Just barely Andre, in sock feet. She has 6'3" headroom. I used to be 6'4" but somehow I fit ??? 

Westerbeke 33. The standard in 1984 was a W27 but this one got the big mill.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

We'll also miss Friendship being out on the water with you, etc.

Looking forward to seeing a New report showing the Luxury insides/outsides of the New Boat! Features it has that Friendship didn't have?

I was not aware that Friendship required a lot of work to sail; I'm not a sailor…

I'm wondering what features, etc. that the New boat has to make it easier to sail vs Friendship… if you can w/o writing a book, etc. 

As we get older, what we want to do is NOT always what we Can do and we have to adjust accordingly…

Have a great Life with your new toy! ... and thank you for sharing it with us…


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

That's an excellent new tagline. I have a collection of them. I seem to have forgotten about them til just now.
One example:
If you can't make both ends meet….
make one end vegetables


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Friendship wasn't that hard to sail Joe, she was just getting too small. I'm not as flexible as I once was and my old bones crave a little more comfort and room to move around.
The new one isn't so much easier to sail as much larger and not a lot harder to sail.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a very nice boat Paul,
interesting how far forward the main mast is!

Looks like many hours of quiet and relaxing sailing coming up!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Paul,,

You're still the Shipwright. When I went to the doctor for my physical I was confused about my height as reported asked them to redo it. Damn my pants legs are longer.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great Paul.
Does this mean that any Marquetry embellishments will be done in fiberglass? 
I hope that you will have many years of pleasure with the new boat.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Enjoy your new boat Paul, despite he isn't from wood.


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice boat. I did get a chuckle a few times about the fiberglass tree comment as I put the fiberglass fishing boat in the water…. We need some inside pictures….


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

I would think there was a tear or two at two times. First at finally making that decision and then walking away from the sale with the money. A very hard thing to do when you made such a Jewel. Congrats on both. Enjoy Sailing for the fun of it, hope to see more projects also.
thanks for the Arizona garage comments they were a help, getting there ( selling tools is a bummer )


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Things change and as we get older we have to make adjustments. I'm still looking for the time for me to come to school with you.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Having built my own boat. I think I know how hard it was to give up Friendship. I dread the day when I am not able to launch and maintain Big Brother. I feel your loss. But I am happy you have found another way to stay on the water. Good sailing, keep the wind in your sails and the salt water smells in the air.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

looking forward to the course in a few weeks!. My new workshop has a view of Georgian Bay (Ontario). I may need to build a boat one day.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

enjoy it.


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice! So will she be known as FRIENDSHIP II ?


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I often got a chuckle out of your 'fiberglass tree' meme. Especially when it invariably followed a project using particleboard. Life is just a 'chair of bowlies' goodon'ya Paul. Fair sailing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

love the new sig Paul … I know you will enjoy her and all the extra room she offers …. NICE TOY :<))


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Planning on marquetry-izing the inside of this one as well? Guess they won't let you in to the wooden boat festival in PT now.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful. I used to sail Lake Ontario in high school. I miss that time… might have to put this back on my bucket list.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts.
To answer a few of the questions:
She will remain Sandpiper. It's a fine name for a sailboat.
There were no tears seeing Friendship go. It was simply time and I found her a great new home.
No, she won't be allowed at the Port Townsend show, but I can go and see Friendship there.
Of course there will be marquetry inside!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

Years ago I took sailing lessons on one that looked like yours…it was a Columbia 33 I think. She was great but I never became a sailor. I can't hardly tie my shoes let alone learn all those knots! Enjoy…I know you will!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Good for you all around. I'll bet you can be happy in the new boat. Glass or wood, it's all good.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

Paul, I get that line about creaking bones and craving more comfort. Just this morning I paid to upgrade my upcoming flight seats even though it cost 50% more. I used to enjoy flying but they are squeezing me in and charging for everything you get.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

Let the wind carry you wherever you want to go!
Happy sailing!
The Bootman


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

A couple of interior shots for Joe. This is the main salon. I replaced the cushions and my wife sewed new covers.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's to many more years of sailing!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

One of my regrets in life is that I never learned to sail, and being raised around the Seattle area there is no excuse other than procrastination was the word of the day.
She looks to be a fine craft Paul and I can see many hours of love and enjoyment attached to that fiberglass hull.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul,
I wish you many years of enjoyment on your beautiful new boat!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks like a great replacement Paul. Lots of opportunities there to customise the interior fittings , I'm sure!
Jim


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats Paul….great digs….have fun and be safe…


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess over the years Paul Friendship has / had become part of our family here at LJ's as we had shared so much of your master skills going into the many refinements & personal touches.
I'm sure we will all get to know your new "pleasure" as you add your fingerprint to her, must have missed, but have you "Named' her yet? or will she be simply, Friendship 2?
Many years of happy sailing my friend
cheers
Pete


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Pete. She probably won't get as much ink here as Friendship did because she's not wood but there will be wooden "accessories" for sure. One next week in fact.

Her name is Sandpiper. No need to change that.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Aww…phyl and I are sad. But, you deserve it, my friend.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Now you'll have to come back and get a sail on the new one!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Fiberglass…....You've crossed over to the dark side…...
Whats next? A marquetry project made from MDF, melamine and arborite!?
Next time I'm in the shop I'll say a small prayer for you surrounded by 10,000bf of hardwood while standing on a block of Burma Teak. Maybe that'll help.
Sounds like you're pretty far gone though….


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Never say never, huh? Good for you! Enjoy your new boat!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Save your time Tony, my soul is lost!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, congrats on the new boat! I know about that "old and creaky"- I had carpal tunnel release surgery on both hands last year, and I'm still not up to snuff- may never be. More room is always good, on a boat.


----------

